# Surrounds & Rears to Compliment Klipsch RF7 and RC64



## MY99 2.5GT (Apr 6, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just purchased a set of RF7s and an RC64 center channel for placement in my 16' x 21' family room with 9' ceilings. We are still in the process of building the house so wiring is not in place yet. 

In preparation for a 7.1 setup I would like suggestions on which speakers in the Klipsch Reference line would be best to place in the right/left surround position as well as the right/left rear position. 

Im strongly considering a combination of the RB81 (8" Bookshelf) and RS62 (dual 6.5" Bi-pole). If I went with this configuration should the Bi-poles handle the Surround right/left channel duties or the Rear right/left?

Would it be better to go with 2 sets of RB81's to handle both the surround and rear channel duties? Or on the oposite end, would it better to go with two sets fo Bi-poles for both the surround and rear duties?

Second to last question, for now I am planning to position the center channel at the same height as the tweeter of the RF7's. Should I also mount the surround and rear channel speakers at that same level? 

Last question, should the surround right and left speakers be placed in line with seating position or slightly behind?

Sorry for all the questions in a single post but they all interweave and depend on each other. 

Can't wait to hear your thoughts. 

Thanks
Brad


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Start here:

http://www.thx.com/consumer/home-entertainment/home-theater/surround-sound-speaker-set-up/
http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html

Notice the THX system using Bi/Di-poles for the side surrounds. Dolby does not, and has a different configuration for the rear surrounds. My understanding is that every major movie is mixed with mono-poles, not Bi/Dis, so I would personally stick with monos. Also, only a hand-full have been mixed in 7.1, so it's a guessing game as to the preferred 7.1 processing and speaker positioning.

Those links will inform your height question, but yes, the tweeter of your fronts and center would ideally be at the same height: seated ear height. Surrounds are typically 2-3 feet above seated ear level to limit directionality.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

MY99 2.5GT said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Im strongly considering a combination of the RB81 (8" Bookshelf) and RS62 (dual 6.5" Bi-pole). If I went with this configuration should the Bi-poles handle the Surround right/left channel duties or the Rear right/left?


This is what I would go with. Yes, bi-poles should be placed as surround left & right.



MY99 2.5GT said:


> Would it be better to go with 2 sets of RB81's to handle both the surround and rear channel duties? Or on the oposite end, would it better to go with two sets fo Bi-poles for both the surround and rear duties?


Really depends upon your preference. I have spoken to a few people with bi-di's for sides and rears in their set-up and they love it. I would not go with bi-poles for the rears, just the sides.



MY99 2.5GT said:


> Second to last question, for now I am planning to position the center channel at the same height as the tweeter of the RF7's. Should I also mount the surround and rear channel speakers at that same level?


I'd suggest 1' - 2' above ear level.



MY99 2.5GT said:


> Last question, should the surround right and left speakers be placed in line with seating position or slightly behind?


Line up directly with your ears in your seating position.

Of course nothing beats a little experimentation to figure out what you like best.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with the above 2 Posts.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a 7.2 setup with Klipsch Reference driving the mains and surrounds. My sides and rears are all RS's (bi-poles) and located per Dolby recommendations (sides are +/-105 degrees and rears +/-140 degrees on either side of the screen). I'm happy with the results but with my room size (15x16) the rears are only about 3ft from the corners. 

If I could do it again, I'd cheat the rears about 2 feet closer together (still ~7ft apart) but still use the RS's as I feel they help with dispersion particularly for anyone not sitting in the Main Listening Position. If I wanted to move them even closer, I'd go with front-firing (RB's).

Regards,
sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Also... I recommend mounting height per manufacturer recommendation where possible (assuming acceptable WAF and no conflicts with doorways or other building features). Klipsch recommends 2ft above ear level for the RS's.

Regards,
sga2


----------

